# carverelli's recomp log



## Carverelli (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys, thought I'd give a shout out to you'll. Finally found a site to log my training/diet/aas journal all in one place.

heres some background info about me:

44 yrs old
254 lbs(20-25%bf)
semi trained

        Got laid off(union plumber/pipefitter) at the end of Oct last year. I have been on trt since aug '11. Started out with 200 mg testcyp 1/month but graduated to 100 mg e5d and was doing pretty good. Was getting morning wood again,lol.

     I came by some other test cyp and have upped my dose to 250mg e5d and things are starting to happen for the better. Noticed my recovery from w/outs was shortened by almost half. weight is down from 270 but has stalled recently although my waist is still shrinking some. And strength gains are coming faster than before.

        This year i want a 405 squat and 315 bench. I'm closer on the bench but have a bad shoulder. Today I got a double with 285 and Monday I did 2x315x4 but now my right knee is sore as shit. Started .5 mg eod adex last monday cuz my estro was high on last bloodwork(159 total)

    I'm trying to cut to 220-230 and have a look then to see how close I am to 10%. When that happens I may do a stronger cycle than test only, maybe add some mast or deca and maybe an oral. Right now my goal is to cut some fat and keep the muscle

   Anyway, this is where I'll log my w/outs, supps(gear) and ancillaries. I havent starting counting calories yet, but it may come to that.


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 17, 2012)

Fri  17Feb '12

pinned 250 mg test cyp am

    am gym -arms today and traps

incline french press triceps 4x90x10
cable rope tri extension 3 sets x10 reps

alt dumbell curls 3x50x8
concentration curls 2x40x10
ezcurl bar curls 2x90x10

cambered bar shrugs

225x10
315x10
405x8
2x315x10

incline bench(facedown) dumbell shrugs
3x65'sx10

  no cardio since last week as my right knee is still sore from squats on Monday. Its getting better every day but not sure how long before i can put some serious weight on it.


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 20, 2012)

*Mon 20 feb '12*

worked some back today. Had family over to the house this w/end and ate  a little too much, time to get back on track.


    Was thinking about changing up my back work a little with more row variations. My middle back needs some size(thickness) 

 angled supported rows

    95(plate weight) 4x10

horizontal cable rows-neutral grip

140 wu x15
4x160x8

really concentrated on NOT jerking the weight to my lower chest, but instead squeezing my shoulder blades together.

one arm dumbell rows

4x85's x 15,12,10,10

these are my old fav

machine overhead pulldowns

did 3 sets- forgot to look at weight used. Again, I try to let the arms go as far back as  I can to stretch the lats. I feel these under my armpits the next day.

  Supps today were MPharma assualt and a 2 scopp protein shake with frozen strawberrys, blueberrys, and a banana.
    ordered a 5 lb tub of Optimum Gold standard Toffe fudge, usplabs jack3d, and some creatine mono. Should be here tomorrow.
    Also got a "supp" order from daddy roids that should show up this week. When it does I will probably upp my test injection to 250 mg twice/week


right knee is feeling better, cardio is probably doable now and I'll start some lunges and other lighter stuff later this week


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 21, 2012)

*Tuesday*

chest and calves today

252ish this am- took 1/2 Diovan last night and had to get up 3x to pee.

Right knee is still troublesome, was hoping to get some cardio done this morning but thinking I'll wait. Knee feels about the same as yesterday


barbell bench-

2x135x15 Wu
1x225x8 wu
255x 5,5,4

didnt have a spotter so i opted to not attempt the last rep on last set. Hoping next week to get 4x5

dumbell bench
80x10
105x4
95x8,8,8

incline db

65x10
80x8,8,7

pec dec machine
havent done these for awhile. Every now and then i like to change up my basic routine just to break the monotony of it all.

3x100x8

  calve standing machine

3 sets(drop-down) x 25 reps.
Not really superconcerned about building huge calves. Already good sized, but just trying to shape them some.

came home and fixed a protein shake with a scoop of white choc ON Gold standard whey with a few frozen strawberrys and a banana. Added a scoop of Casein as well. 2 cups ff milk

     Breakfast is going to be 2 whole jumbo eggs with 2 add jumbo whites and 2 servings of grits.


Have to break 250 this week. Tomorrow is another test pin 250 mg.


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 22, 2012)

*wednesday*

pinned 250 mg kalpa test cyp am. Also took about 1/3 mg adex am

arm training .. I usually train biceps after back-same day and tri's afte chest but since my rt knee is still giving me fits I have a day to concentrate on arms entirely.

   2-hand dumbell extensions.

1x65x15 wu
1x85x10 wu
105x10
110x10
120x10

PR on these weight wise. Barely got 10 reps with the 120's. I supersetted these with standing alternate dumbell curls

40x10 Wu

2x45x10
50x10
45x10



   cable/rope hammer curls

3x10 x8 forgot what plate weight was though


dumbell kickbacks

 havent done these in a LONG time.

used 30 lb dumbell
2x30x10


all in all it went pretty good. Was wantiong to get some cardio in but had to go to work. Right knee about 70% id guess.

got my supp order tday 3 vials test enth 250, aromasin and some VIAGRA, also a unit of hcg

next order will have some more hcg, maybe letro, and clomid for pct. Thinking about upping the ante with the test. Currently dosing 250 mg e5d which workis out to 350 mg week. 500/week sounds better. will stick with status quoe for a few more weeks.


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 22, 2012)

blogs said:


> I havent starting counting calories yet, but it may come to that.




yur point may i ask?


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 22, 2012)

good luck,looking forward to your progress!


----------



## Gregoryprz (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck. Hope you reach your goals!!


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 23, 2012)

icecube789 said:


> good luck,looking forward to your progress!







Gregoryprz said:


> Good luck. Hope you reach your goals!!




thanx Ice and Greg. 220 lbs @10 % is my goal. The closer i get to that weight the more I'll know about how realistic it is. I'd guess right now Im about 25% at 250. That puts me about 200 lbm so 220 bw would be close to 10 %bf. Am i on theright track.?


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 23, 2012)

feelin good enough for a 30 min gig on the elliptical. felt the knee but it wasnt hurting very bad.

  I have to break the 250 barrier this week. Note to self...lower calories and add more cardio!!


one thing i noticed about the higher test pins ,250 mg/e5d is doms is down to 1-2 days per bodypart. My legs used to be hella sore from the 36 hours after to 6 days after. Now its almost gone at days 3


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 24, 2012)

*friday*

weight 249 am

30 min elliptical first thing am fasted. Psyched about getting under 250. 220 seems so far,but 240 is just around the corner. Hoping to hit it before 4-1.

 had a little accident at work on wed. wrenched my side a little pretty sore but getting better.


breakfast was 2 jumbo egg+ 2 jumbo whites with 1.5 servings of grits. 1 oz of cheese  and a protein shake- 2 scoops carmel fudge ON Gold standard  16 oz ff milk and a small banana.

feeling pretty good other than the normal aches/pains.


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 26, 2012)

*Snday*

last night  I Pinned 1.25 mg test enth from Geneza. Cheeck is s liitle sore at depot site. first pin with GP so we'll see how good it is. Smelled diff than cyp, but went in smooth. Oil was really clear.

no gym today. Yesterday  I took a pipefitter practical exam. It took most of the day and I earned my travel card so I can travel outside our jurisdiction for work if needed.


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 27, 2012)

*Monday*

30 minutes cardio on elliptical

knee is feeling better. Hopefully get some light legwork done this week.

tomorrow gonna hit the weights hard.


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 28, 2012)

*Tuesday*

No cardio weight am was 245.

worked back today for  first time in a week. felt stronger than I was.

pulldowns(wide grip palms in)

165 x12 Wu
180 x10 WU
3x195x10

Hammer Strength ISO row

4 plate x15 WU
6 plates x 10
6 +50 x6 (too heavy)
6 plates x2 x 10


cable row Horizontal 

1x165x10 WU
3x195x 8

shrugs with cambered bar
225x 12 WU
315 x 10
365 x 8 Too heavy
2x315x10 the last 3 were a shrug -pause at top

dumbell pullovers

65x 10 WU
85x 10 WU
3x105 x 10,9,9

   These felt good today. hjavent done them in  few  weeks . Going to wait till i get 3 sets of 10 then bump up to 110.

tomorrow am is next Test E GP pin.250 mg


----------



## Carverelli (Feb 29, 2012)

*Wednesday*

245 am pinned 250 mg GP test E am

no cardio.. worked chest/shoulders


flat dumbell presses

65 x12 WU
85x 10 WU
3x95x 9,8,7

barbell seated shoulder presses

155x10 WU
3x185x8,7,6

cable lateral raises
3x30x10

bent over dumbell laterals 

2x30x10


   Felt worn out this morning. Taking tomorrow off weights ..cardio only!


2nd pion with the Geneza test E250. Not sure if its dosed right. I'll give it another week then  pin 250 mg of the Kalpa Test c, and see how much diff I feel.


----------



## Carverelli (Mar 1, 2012)

Thursday
 weight am 245
cardio only today .pinned another 259 mg gp test e tnite. Stopped  adex to see if side come back as I'm not convinced the gp test e is any good

also went to the cosmetogelgy school for a massage tonight. Felt pretty good. The ole gal said I had 'logs' on my back where I was sore.lol


----------



## Carverelli (Mar 5, 2012)

*Monday weight =242*

more back work today, tried some squats but still a no go.

weight still coming down, maybe a little too fast.

 todays sets

 widegrip pulldown

1x165x10 WU
1x180x10 WU
3x195x8

cable rows

4x195x8

alternate dumbell curls

2x45'sx8

machine pullovers 2 sets

dumbell pullovers 2 set
90's x 8

was in a little hurry to get to work. Energy was down some, but trying to bust through it.

pinned 250 mg kalpa test c   pm


----------



## Carverelli (Mar 6, 2012)

*Tuesday weight am was 240*

cardio and abs 30 min elliptical avg 1000 cal/hr


----------

